
Out-Of-State Buyers Flock to Miami - kimsk112
https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/taxes/out-of-state-buyers-flock-to-miami/ar-BBTbjSM
======
ng12
Good. I don't understand why the federal government was subsidizing New York
and California's insane tax rates.

~~~
skh
California sends quite a bit more to the federal government than it receives
from the federal government. In fact, in 2014 it was primarily Republican
leaning states that received the greatest subsidies. The facts show that the
federal government subsidizes not insanely high tax rates but rather tax rates
that are too low.

[https://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2014/05/which-s...](https://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2014/05/which-
states-are-givers-and-which-are-takers/361668/)

[https://wallethub.com/edu/states-most-least-dependent-on-
the...](https://wallethub.com/edu/states-most-least-dependent-on-the-federal-
government/2700/)

~~~
ng12
This is referring to federal income tax. If anything, these states should have
lower taxes because their taxable base is significantly higher hence the lower
"ROI" from individual's federal income taxes.

~~~
skh
Despite the evidence presented you continue to think that California,
Minnesota, New York, etc. are not subsidizing states like Mississippi,
Alabama, etc. Perhaps no amount of factual evidence will dissuade you from
your current belief.

~~~
ng12
I didn't say that -- it's obvious when you consider that a large chunk of the
federal budget is entitelement spending.

You're confusing two separate concepts. The relative ROI of federal income tax
has no bearing on the federal government subsidizing state income/property
taxes. Both can be true: the federal government can be subsidizing the state
budget while simultaneously taking more than it gives from taxpayers.

------
mikestew
Man, from where I stand, you'd have to be a hard-core climate-change denier to
buy in Miami now. I guess if you plan on unloading in less than twenty years,
but like a stock market options contract, seems like the value is going to go
down as time to "expiration" draws to a close.

~~~
Analemma_
Once the problems in Miami get too big to ignore, residents will demand, and
probably get, a huge engineering megaproject to fix the problem on the
taxpayers’ dime, because the alternative is abandoning a major city, which has
never been done in modern times apart from major nuclear accidents. So
(unfortunately) it remains rational to invest in Miami real estate even if you
accept that it’s going to be flooded in the next couple decades.

